# ASUS A6000 // Schmiert nach wenigen Sekunden ab



## kry0 (4. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen Leute,
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir (wieder mal) helfen...
Ich glücklicher hab nen Laptop geschenkt bekommen, der nicht mehr benutzt wurde. Für mich würde das dingen ausreichen, wenn die abendschule anfängt...

das problem ist nur, ich bin ein spielkind! ich habe den laptop gestern bekommen, natürlich erstmal komplett neu windows aufgespielt und so( halt neu aufgesetzt, mit allen treibern und bla bla)

da lief das ding noch einwandfrei! dann hab ich mir gedacht, scheiss drauf...virenscanner und firewall machste später drauf, guckste kurz bei meinvz und pcgh rein...

meinvz ging ja noch... nur als ich die pcgh seite geöffnet habe, gab der son komisches geräusch von sich, und der internet explorer ist zugegangen... ich hab nur mit den schultern gezuckt, und den wieder geöffnet... lief ja wunderbar  
nur dann, als ich wieder auf der pcgh war, schloss sich wieder der internet explorer, und windows freezte! noch schön mit rötlichen querbalken 

Wollte den dann ausmachen.... ging nicht  -.-
der reagierte auf überhaupt nix mehr! ich das teil umgedreht, und kurz den akku raus ( muss ja schliesslich irgendwie ausgehen, es war 3 uhr nachts -.- )

ich direkt versucht neuzustarten... man hört wie alles anläuft, und spätestens nach zwei sekunden ist das dingen wieder aus!

jetzt gerade bin ich einmal bis zu dem punkt gekommen, wo der mich fragt ob ich denn im abgesicherten modus starten will! hab ich auch versucht... nur dann hing der wieder, und ich hab noch nichtmal was von windows gesehen.... 

seitdem läuft der wieder nur maximal 2 sekunden...  
kann ich das ding noch retten? weil der würde für mich echt reichen -.-
vielleicht die festplatte ersetzen?(null plan bei laptops)

Vielen Dank im vorraus

lg basti


----------



## PCTom (4. Juli 2008)

hört sich nach einem HW defekt an ,warst du selber im Bios hast du Eistellungen im Bios verändert ,das komische Geräusch wie hat es sich angehört eventuell wie ein Lüfter der aufgibt z.B. CPU Lüfter, gibt es Blue Screens ,u.s.w gieb mal noch ein Paar Angaben


----------



## kry0 (4. Juli 2008)

PCTom schrieb:


> hört sich nach einem HW defekt an ,warst du selber im Bios hast du Eistellungen im Bios verändert ,das komische Geräusch wie hat es sich angehört eventuell wie ein Lüfter der aufgibt z.B. CPU Lüfter, gibt es Blue Screens ,u.s.w gieb mal noch ein Paar Angaben



das einzige, was ich an dem gerät gemacht habe, war den lüfter der cpu zu reinigen! weil der war total zugesetzt mit staub... dann lief der ja ne zeitlang auch... hatte cs 1.6 mal draufgespielt um zu gucken was da so geht.... naja... und dann bin ich wie gesagt auf die beiden internetseiten gegangen.. und dann wars schon vorbei! hatte weder nen bluescreen noch sonstwas... und jetzt kommt gar nix mehr.... bevor der bildschirm angeht, geht die kiste wieder aus   -.-

kann es nicht sein, das irgendein virus mir die platte zersemmelt hat? nur ne frage... ich hab ja selber keine ahnung  

das geräusch war irgendwas aus den boxen... keine ahnung  -.-


----------



## CiSaR (4. Juli 2008)

hm versuch doch mal windows neu zuinstallieren oder von der windows cd zu booten


----------



## kry0 (4. Juli 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> hm versuch doch mal windows neu zuinstallieren oder von der windows cd zu booten



hab ich mir auch schon gedacht... nur leider geht das dingen nach 2 sekunden aus! also direkt nach dem einschalten... ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter


----------



## CiSaR (4. Juli 2008)

is vielleicht der akku alle 
also scheint es nich am windows zuliegen, hast du den laptop auseinander gebaut


----------



## kry0 (4. Juli 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> is vielleicht der akku alle
> also scheint es nich am windows zuliegen, hast du den laptop auseinander gebaut



denke ich hab das problem gefunden... ich hab einfach mal die klappen hinten aufgemacht... auch die vom ram! dort sind 2 bänke mit jeweils 256mb ram! in windows selber, wurden mir aber nur 384mb angezeigt?! ich hab einen riegel mal rausgenommen....

dann lief das dingen... keine ahnung... hab dann den anderen auch mal eingesetzt, aber dieses mal von den bänken vertauscht...(fragt mich nicht warum, die hoffnungs tirbt bei mir wikrlich immer zuletzt   )

naja... das dingen läuft jetzt ohne probleme... hab mal ein paar runden solitair gespielt und cs gestartet... lüppt wunderbar... komisches ding 

naja... nem geschenkten gaul, schaut man nicht ins maul   


Danke trotzdem allen, die sich gedanken gemacht haben!
Vor allem kommt die hilfe immer schön schnell


----------



## CiSaR (4. Juli 2008)

na is doch super


----------

